# Vorderrad richtig anheben ...



## Jackass1987 (12. Dezember 2003)

Hallo 

ich wollte fragen wieviel es ausmacht wenn ich jetzt von nem falchen 56 cm breiten Ritchey Comp auf einen 65cm breiten Ritchey Rizer Pro umsteige. Ich versuche immer wieder nen Manual hin zu kriegen aber ich krieg das rad egal wie ichs anstelle nicht aufs Hinterrad. Das grösste Prob ist bei mir das ich das Vorderradnicht hochbekomme. 

Werde ich einen Uunterschied von geraden Lenker zu Rizer merken ? Kann ich dann das Vorderrad leichter anheben oder ist das unwesentlich leichter ? 

Will eigentlich nur nen ordentlichen Bunny Hop hinkriegen und nicht nur den Schweinehopp. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch gleichzeitig noch ein paar Tips zum aufziehen geben. 

PS : Fahr normalerweise CC: Nicht hauen wenn ich nicht alles richtig ausdrücke und ihr das nicht nachvollziehen kann das man mit so nem Bike das versucht  

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (12. Dezember 2003)

Seit ich auf nen leicht hochgezogenen Lenker umgestiegen bin (1,5cm glaub ich) hab ich ein viel besseres Gefühl fürs Bike und das Handling hat sich stark gebessert. Einfach mal ausprobieren, würd ich sagen

zum Manual und BunnyHop:
nen vernünftigen Manual bekomm ich auch nich hin, nurn paar Kurbelumdrehungen weit  , trotzdem vermag ich munter durch die Gegend zu hüpfen - hat (find ich) nicht viel miteinander zu tun.

zum Manual:
In der Theorie solls du erst die Gabel zusammendrücken und den entstehenden Schub zum liften nutzen (natürlich gleichzeitig mit dem Schub in die Pedalen treten!). Wie beim Trampolin - dadrauf hebt man ja auch leichter ab, als nur mit den Beinen. Das Gleichgewicht soll man dann mit den Knienen halten. Aber wie gesagt: inner Theorie is alles leicht -sieht man ja bei mir 

zum BunnyHop: gibbet genug Anleitungen im I-Net zu, die bestimmt alle besser sind, als wenn ich jetzt Erklärungsversuche starten würde. Bei mir wars so: Theorie studiert, ausprobiert, ausprobiert, frustriert aufgegeben, nach langer Zeit mal wieder ausprobiert und siehe da: Es ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Dezember 2003)

ich kanns zwar selber nich wirklich gut aber beim manual is gar nix mit in de pedale treten!!!manual is ohne alles, kein bremsen, kein treten, und das gabel zusammendrücken brauchste auch nich wirklich!


----------



## mrt (12. Dezember 2003)

Da muss ich dem Heravy zustimmen!
MRT.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (12. Dezember 2003)

mmh vertan - na gut,

ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil 

gruß vom CCler-Lump


----------



## Jackass1987 (12. Dezember 2003)

na gut ich werds dann mal testen aber vielleicht kann mir jemand ja sagen was es bei ihm bewirkt hat. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Adonai (13. Dezember 2003)

ja nomal das mit treten is ja wohl n wheelie und das was du wilscht is n manual... also ohne kurbelumdrehungen aber auf dem hinterrad zu bleiben bla also auf jerdenfall is das ne übungsache
du musst mit den beinen ausbalancieren und komisch "vor und zurückwippen"  und beim bunnyhop einfach mal bei mittlerer gewschindigkeit den lenker nach hinten ziehen "nach hinten und nicht nach oben"  und wie beim billigen bunnyhop das hinterrad hochziehen


----------



## Jackass1987 (13. Dezember 2003)

den billigen bunnyhop kann ich ja schon fast in perfektion aber damit ist irgendwo bei 30cm schluss mit drüber springen und das reicht ja nichtmal über nen baumstamm und ausserdem wirkt das imemr so verkranft 

Ich werd mal weiter üben. 

Was ich nur total blöde finde das ich nichtmal das rad nach hinten umgelegt bekomme ohne zu treten. Das habe ich schon bei diversen Bikes geschafft und ohne das ich da wochenlang trainiert habe. 

Was für Parts lassen den das Vorderrad schnell steigen und machen damit nciht komplett die CC konstruktion kaputt ?

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Hanxs (13. Dezember 2003)

Also um für einen Manual oder Bunny das Vorderrad richtig anzuheben ist es wichtig die Bewegung genau  auszuführen. 
Du musst deinen Arme erst beugen damit du mit deinem Oberkörper über dem Lenker bist und deine Beine einknicken so das dein Schwerpunkt in diesem Moment sehr tief liegt.
 Dann musst du sehr schnell Arme und Beine strecken und den Körpergewicht nach hinten werfen.
 Dabei aber nicht noch extra den Lenker mit den Armen zu Oberkörper ziehen dann das vernichtet die ganze Kraft die du mit der Austehbewegung versucht hast aufzuwenden.
Leicht ist das nicht vor allem mit einem CC-Bike da die meist lange flache Vorbauten und flache Lenker haben. 
Auch die langen Kettenstreben erschweren die Sache aber mit vie Übung bekommt man das ganz gut hin.
Ich hab auch ewig gebraucht bis es halbwegs klappte aber jetzt geht es fast jedes Mal.

Naja wie bbei so vielem macht Übung den Meister!!


----------



## fr33r!d0r (14. Dezember 2003)

wie lang ist dein vorbau, jackass29347347?

je kürzer, desto leichter geht das bike hoch da dein Körper von anfang an weiter hinten liegt...

der lenker macht eigentlich nur "im gefühl" was aus.

Also ich fahre an meinem (street-)kona einen 50mm vorbau, vorher war da ein 110 mm dran... das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht!


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Dezember 2003)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem syntace VRO ? Da könnte ich gleichermassen CC fahren und die Trial eigenschaften sprübar verbessern 

Wäre das ne Lösung ???

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr33r!d0r (15. Dezember 2003)

lieber 2 bikes als eins was weder für cc noch für trial ausgelegt is...


----------



## Jackass1987 (15. Dezember 2003)

da hast du wirklich recht. Da wird wohl Trial zureück stecken müssen weil ich da einfach mehr Wert drauf lege. 

Mfg Jackass !


----------

